# black bird eating spider



## genoknave (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello, I'm looking for care sheets on black bird eating spiders (pretty sure that was the name), i searched google and couldn't find any. Anyone able to help me out? thanks.


----------



## Marilyn (Dec 6, 2006)

Ok, i am guessing you are after care sheet for T. blondi

Description:
   This hairy coffee-colored spider is truly unmistakable. The Goliath Bird-eating Spider is large and very stocky with a broad carapace, thick legs, and a large abdomen. It is a terrestrial species and has evolved to this large, heavy body type living in the humid burrows of the tropical forests of South America. The leg span is usually up to about 10" (25 cm) but can be up to 12" (30.5 cm).
   Though the male and female are very similar, a mature male will be more slender and long-legged. They mature at about 10 years and can live for up to 25 years.

Care and Feeding:
   There is a tendency by keepers to feed their large, aggressive species lots of live mice. We suggest feeding the Goliath Bird-eating Spider a diverse diet consisting of adult crickets, grasshoppers, Tenebrio larvae, and only occasional feedings (once or twice a month) of mice. This variety more closely mirrors the diet of this tarantula in nature and will keep them healthy.

Environment:
   As a very large species, the Goliath Bird-eating Spider should be kept in a large enclosure. Use at least a 30-gallon terrarium or the largest plastic sweater box. A substrate of peat moss or cypress mulch works well. A large shelter should be offered in the form of a cork bark “cave” or a half-buried clay pot.
   Though they are found in humid tropical forest areas, in captivity it is best to maintain them on the dry side and spray them once or twice a week. A large diameter flat dish with fresh water should be available at all times.

Temperature and Humidity requirements:
   This species can be maintained at about at 78° to 82° F with a moderate humidity level.

Social Behavior/Activities:
   The Goliath Bird-eating Spiders are very aggressive and best housed singly. They are quick and nervous. They make a hissing noise if they feel threatened by rubbing the bristles on their legs. It can be heard up to 15 feet away. They will also rear up to fling their abdominal hairs and will try to bite when stressed.

Handling:
   This species is aggressive / defensive and should not be handled under any circumstances. Its urticating hairs are some of the most irritating of all spiders and its bite can cause damage from the size of the fangs. We suggest using a paint brush or other tool to corral the Goliath Bird-eater when moving it from enclosure to enclosure for cleaning, maintenance, or for breeding attempts.
(http://animal-world.com/encyclo/reptiles/spiders/GoliathBirdEatingSpider.php) <-- were to look for more!

Well,
Hope it helps..

-Marilyn


----------



## genoknave (Dec 6, 2006)

nah it wasn't a blondi, probably wasn't even the right name. I saw it at my local pet store for 20 bucks, looked pretty cool. They put up a sign that said very aggressive:razz:


----------



## Scorpendra (Dec 6, 2006)

a Haplopelma sp. maybe?

http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/H-minax.html


----------



## genoknave (Dec 6, 2006)

That could be it thanks. I'll probably just pass on it for not  knowing exactly what it is.


----------



## Windchaser (Dec 6, 2006)

The general problem with common names (black bird eating spider) is that they are not accurate, often made up by pet shops and in no way (with a few exceptions) accurately identify what tarantula you have. If possible, can you get the scientific name for the tarantula you have? Where did you get it? Do you have a picture of it? Without knowing the specific species you have it will be difficult to give you good information.

With that said, most tarantulas will do fine at room temperature provided the temperatures stay above 65 F most of the time. A dry substrate with a water dish will also be needed. Don't get overly concerned with exact temperatures and humidity levels. A diet of between 6 to 8 crickets will be fine. Enclosure setup will vary for arboreal versus terrestrial tarantulas. For arboreal tarantulas you want an enclosure that provides height. For terrestrial tarantulas you want to limit the height between the top of the substrate and the top of the enclosure to be roughly no greater than the tarantula's leg span. Also, for terrestrial tarantulas you will want to provide a deep enough substrate to allow it to burrow. Some species must burrow while others may or may not.


----------



## Marilyn (Dec 6, 2006)

ok, i could dig out the following for ya.
 Haplopelma minax aka Lesser Thailand black bird-eating tarantula.

that is the closest i can get at the mo.. 

how would you describe it?

did it look like this?


----------



## genoknave (Dec 6, 2006)

Yea, it did look like spider, but alot of spiders look like that :?  I saw it at the pet store and was thinking about picking it up, but decided to look for some info on it first. There was no scientific name either.


----------



## Scorpendra (Dec 6, 2006)

sadly, this is the case most of the time when it's not a G. rosea or A. avicularia. no information about it and a made-up name. you want to bet the help's scared to pick up its container too?


----------



## genoknave (Dec 6, 2006)

lol probably, all the employees are young girls, manager is probably some perv.

thanks for the help though


----------



## spid142 (Dec 6, 2006)

*L. parahybana*

Could possilby be the parahybana too, Ive seen that species labeled as Bird-eating spider, etc.  Pet shops rarely know what it is themselves, but abyway, L. parahybana may or may not be agressive, mine is handleable with no problem at 4 inch, actually acts like a G. rosea, which is surprising.  The minax, on the other hand, is usually considered very agressive and not handleable.  Of course, so is the parahybana, so it depends on the individual T.


----------



## rknralf (Dec 7, 2006)

I would guess it is probably Haplopelma sp. (Vietnam).  These have turned up on the supply list for one of the local petshops listed as Vietnamese Birdeaters.
I picked one up and have enjoyed it so far.  I provided a container with deep peat moss and it quickly built a tunnel to live it.  Great eater and very nice looking, however now that it has a deep enough tunnel, I don't see it much anymore.
Ralph


----------

